# new paphs from Hengduan



## orchid527 (Feb 22, 2013)

Used the info Ray provided to the group and pre-ordered some plants from Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology. They shipped these after arriving for the POE. The first photo shows 12 compots from 2 flasks. The 6 compots on the left are hangianum x emersonii, and the 6 on the right are hangianum.





The second photo is top left to bottom right: hangianum, helenae, Hengduan Sweetheart and Franz Glanz. These are all NBS.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2013)

Wonderful-looking plants!


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2013)

nice.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

orchid527 said:


> The second photo is top left : hangianum. These are all NBS.



I don't think so, but good luck.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking good !!!! Jean

(can't wait for mine )


----------



## chrismende (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful! Your flasklings look better at this point than mine from last March. Hope they continue that strong and clean looking. They are sloooooow!


----------



## Dido (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice onece bit the hangianum look in this size to young to flower soon


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dido,NYEric

You may be right about the hangianum. The leaf span is only 7 inches. 

The helenae in the upper right is previously bloomed and the Hengduan Sweetheart is supposed to bloom on very small plants. I have no experience with Franz Glanz, but there are a lot of photos of plants this size in bloom. So, I am optimistic that these three can bloom this year. That said, I have a lot of plants that are blooming size, but haven't.

Mike


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice buy!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2013)

nice compots!


----------

